# Mayhem is a PAM



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

:grin2:


I just received my letter from the GSDCA. Mayhem (Tidmores Rising Star Lydia) - has completed the requirements fro the GSDCA Performance Award of Merit or PAM award. We will be honored with the rest of the recipients in a ceremony at the Nationals in October. 


Very proud of this little girl! Her half brother also completed his PAM too. 


Mayhem actually completed the requirements in November but I had not sent the stuff in until last month. So at 3.5 she is a PAM recipient. Pretty amazing!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations!That IS amazing!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

A BIG congratulations!!!! A lot of hard work went into that, VERY happy for you!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations!

I looked it up to see exactly was involved! AMAZING!!!!

Performance Award of Merit (PAM) Given in recognition and appreciation of animals who display the versatility of the breed by performing in a variety of different performance events. To be eligible for this award a dog must have completed titles in three (3) different performance areas including:


Obedience & Rally
Tracking
Herding
Agility
Working Dog Sport
GSDCA-WDA
One of the titles must be from the highest level of training, UD, AX, or AXJ, HX, TDX, or VST, SchIII.

VERY cool! You should be very very proud! :thumbup:

Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So awesome!!!!congratulations and way to go- great team work!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

ctidmore said:


> A BIG congratulations!!!! A lot of hard work went into that, VERY happy for you!!


Hey I forgot you were on here! You bred her, she should be good! :grin2:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome achievement!! A lot of hard work!! Congratulations to you and Mayhem!! :smile2:


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

CONGRATS! That's awesome!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Mayhem that is fantastic.


----------

